# X5 off-roading.



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

What did you expect, mud? Nah


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Great pics, as usual. What kind of camera and what settings?

Alex


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> Great pics, as usual. What kind of camera and what settings?


Thanks. Canon 10D (the sucky old one, arghhh) and something around 5 for shutter and 22 aperture. On a tripod, obviously.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Whoa, check out that articulation! :neener:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> Whoa, check out that articulation! :neener:


 :bling:

I even used Hill Descent Control to get off the curb. Not sure if it did anything, though


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Whoa, check out that articulation! :neener:


I wanna see your Miata do that. :neener:
I would scrape the underside the minute that wheel comes off the curb.

I once parked my 318ti (all 4 wheels) on loose gravel at a soccer field (I'd say there was a good 6 inch layer of gravel there, not the skimpy 1 inch that people throw on top of muddy parking lots).
When I came back I almost couldn't get it out of there. The car danced from side to side and dug itself deeper and deeper.
I never got the chance to try it out with my ML320 SUV, but I'm willing to bet that it would have handled that situation transparently. 
So, to those who complain about SUV's never seeing off-road duty: there!


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I actually drove an X5 4.4 this weekend. :eeps: It's Dale's tow vehicle; I rode down with him, since biking was out. It's an amazingly competent tow vehicle, dragging his enclosed trailer with race car, tires, tools, gas, supplies, all of that crap, without complaint or hesitation, freeway speeds all of the way down and up. I ran a couple of errands while we were at the track, and it handles rather well for such a big vehicle, and has very good brakes (towing something like that, it'd better!). It's still a big ungainly inefficient vehicle for 'round town driving, and I couldn't justify it for anything other than very heavy-duty use, but it'll take heavy-duty use just fine, it's the most comfy tow vehicle I've ever been in, and gets better mileage than the pickup it replaced.

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34469>


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> I wanna see your Miata do that. :neener:


Hmm, I'll try.  Stock, it would do a curb. I often laugh with Jay about the opposite things we do when modifying his Jeep or my Miata...


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

It is funny...transitioning to the opposite ideas about modifications...

(Golden Crack obstacle on Golden Spike Trail in Moab)


----------

